# What will happen in 2012



## bblankfein (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello. 
I am interested in 2012, notably - the Mayan prophecy about the end of the world 12.21.2012. Many people talk about it now, besides, the movie comes out soon. I'm interested to read something about it. Disclosing this theme.
Advise me some articles please.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't read this but listened to a radio program where the author was a guest. The book is called "The 12" by William Gladstone. It's on Amazon. By the sounds of his interview, he more than anything explains the theories, clear-cut, not taking any sides, and includes a variety religions in the explanations. Sounds like a really good book.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

From what I heard, the maiyan's didn't predict the end of the world in 2012; that's just when their calendar _ends_. Well did it ever occur to anyone that the miayan's died out and simply never got around to making more calendars?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> From what I heard, the maiyan's didn't predict the end of the world in 2012; that's just when their calendar _ends_. Well did it ever occur to anyone that the miayan's died out and simply never got around to making more calendars?


You're absolutely correct. I have a calender hanging on my wall, and even though it goes only to December 2009, it doesn't mean that the world is going to end.

2012 is going to be like Y2K. A lot of hype over nothing.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Absentis said:


> You're absolutely correct. I have a calender hanging on my wall, and even though it goes only to December 2009, it doesn't mean that the world is going to end.
> 
> 2012 is going to be like Y2K. A lot of hype over nothing.


Its not all about the calender ending. That calender predicted some of the worlds biggest events that happened a long time afterwards. The calender predicts that we will go into another era like the world has never seen. Scientists are now even saying that by the way their research adds up, there could very well and is probabal that something big will happen.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw a few UFO's on the way home from the beach today. We shared a smoke and they said the world will end in 2012 and that we should worry. I believe 'em.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I saw a few UFO's on the way home from the beach today. We shared a smoke and they said the world will end in 2012 and that we should worry. I believe 'em.


Sounds like an acid trip to me. :shock:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Absentis said:
> 
> 
> > You're absolutely correct. I have a calender hanging on my wall, and even though it goes only to December 2009, it doesn't mean that the world is going to end.
> ...


Well... if Obama gets elected again...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Absentis said:
> ...


 :lol: Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh. :roll: OHHHHH and when I said scientists, I meant to say astronomers. I watched like a whole 2 hour program on it, plus the researching it that i've done myself. The astronomers say that by the time frame between now and 12/21/2012, the planets look like they might allign in a way they never have before, which COULD cause drastic changes on Earth, they just don't know what those "changes" could be. I might have an idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Basically worst case scenario, I think, is half of the planets electricity gets wiped out for a while because of some kind of solar-activity. Basing this on the first episode of the series "The Universe" made by the National Geographic Channel or some channel like that. I think the show won alot of prices but again not sure.

Personally I think that could be a good thing except for ofcourse hospitals etc. Good opportunity to go camping. Or looting, if you?re into that kind of thing. Would also be a good time to overthrow a government...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Basing this on the first episode of the series "The Universe"


That is one my favoraite shows!!!!!! I love it.  I only watch like 3 or 4 channels on T/V. The History Channel, National Geographic, The Science Channel, and the Biography Channel. Plus I watch Monday Night Raw almost every monday.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I am honestly freaking out about 2012.
Although I don't even know if I believe it or not.
I've heard that there is going to be a huge solar flare.

Meh, I am really excited to see 2012, though. Looks fxcking amazing.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

the olympic games


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

For what reason should something strange happen on earth in 2012?
Why not in Mars or Jupiter?
I don't believe on such things,sorry


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the myan calendar was based on a 13 and 20 cycle, kinda like we have a 7 day week and a 30 day month (give or take). the only thing that 2012 signifies is the end of the 13 cycle. so arguably the myan calendar doesn't end until the end of the 20 cycle, which isn't until sometime in the year 8,000. other than that the only thing we know for sure is that there will be a peak in solar activity, and that the earth and sun will be in alignment with the center of the galaxy.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I will turn 25. Damnit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I saw a few UFO's on the way home from the beach today. We shared a smoke and they said the world will end in 2012 and that we should worry. I believe 'em.


That made me laugh


----------

